
Audio First: Spotify Acquires Gimlet and Anchor - evanb
https://newsroom.spotify.com/2019-02-06/audio-first/
======
dgritsko
If you haven't listened to it, check out the "Startup" podcast (specifically
the first season and all subsequent episodes that focus on Gimlet). The
synopsis is that the host (Alex Blumberg) quits his successful job at NPR to
found a podcasting company, and simultaneously starts the podcast in order to
tell his own story approximately as it happens. It's fascinating to observe
the genesis of the company through the eyes of its founder, starting with him
pitching the idea to VCs, then hiring its first employees, and eventually
growing the company to well over 100 people (and now, getting acquired by
Spotify). It's a really unique and intimate perspective that would definitely
appeal to the HN audience.

